# Burger psuedo fatty - will it work?



## dwayner79 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey guys... thinking about doing a fatty with hamburger (Onions, peppers and cheese on the inside). 

My wife doesn't really do pork (except on the rare pulled pork event).

Can I do the roll and skip the bacon wrap? Will it fall apart? Thanks in advance.


----------



## hambone1950 (Sep 15, 2013)

Just my 2cents , but I think you'll be making meatloaf  nothing wrong with that , but I would embrace it and cook it in a pan with maybe some bread underneath to soak up the grease ( or on a rack) 
I think it could have all the good qualities of a fatty , but like you say , if you try to roll it it might fall apart.  What the heck , the worse that can happen is it'll be a little crumbly....I bet it'll still taste good.   Post some pictures , I'll be curious how it comes out. :grilling_smilie:


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 15, 2013)

Yes you can. If you search "naked fatty"  on here, people do it all the time with sausage. It won't fall apart any more than a hamburger or meatloaf does. Just be gentle with it when putting it in the smoker. I'd also use at least 20% fat content beef.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 15, 2013)

You get you can! 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 15, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 15, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 15, 2013






80/20, stuffed with all kinds of goodness!


----------



## hambone1950 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey man. Check this out....just posted. Sorry I was skeptical ....I guess you can make GREAT fatties with ground beef. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/109140/western-bacon-cheeseburger-fatty-with-mega-q-view

Good luck and post some pix. :grilling_smilie:


----------



## rdwhahb (Sep 22, 2013)

I have made them with ground beef a few times. I put cheese, peppers, onions and mushrooms.  Always a hit here at home.


----------



## ferd66 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'd use burger with the highest fat content you can find.  It's the fat that binds it together.  I tried one with ground turkey...couldn't roll it.  I'm not giving up on it...just need to rethink it.


----------

